# What Is This Kitchen Item?



## meateater (May 29, 2010)

Who knows what this item is and how you use it? I got lucky and found one today by accident.


----------



## DanMcG (May 29, 2010)

I know I know, but I won't spoil the fun yet.

you can never have enough lard


----------



## smokester (May 29, 2010)

Howdy Neighbor,,,

Thats one of the nicer ones I've seen.


----------



## bayouchilehead (May 29, 2010)

I will say I don't know what it is, but it looks like some kind of Torture device!!


----------



## meateater (May 29, 2010)

BayouChilehead said:


> I will say I don't know what it is, but it looks like some kind of Torture device!!


Only if you squeal or moo !


----------



## bayouchilehead (May 29, 2010)

Yikes!!! I think I know but I will wait for the answer, Glad it ain't me if it is what I think!!


----------



## meateater (May 29, 2010)

I will say, many here will want one once the purpose is revealed.


----------



## fftwarren (May 30, 2010)

well reveal the purpose already


----------



## treegje (May 30, 2010)

I have absolutely no idea


----------



## chefrob (May 30, 2010)

can't tell what size but it looks like a decent one...........


----------



## que-ball (May 30, 2010)

I'll be the first to commit to a guess, though several have hinted at it.  Looks like a larding needle.  Definitely would be a torture device for Miss Piggy.  Is there a part missing though?

I've never used one, but it seems there should be a rod to hold the lard in place as you stab it into your roast, then keep it in the roast as you remove your needle.  I could be wrong, though.  The serrations on the toothy thing could be designed to let the lard slide one way but not the other.  But if that's the case, once you stab Miss Piggy in her jiggly parts to cut a piece of lard, how would you pull it out?


----------



## scarbelly (May 30, 2010)

I agree that it is a larding needle AKA a larder.

amznJQ.available('navbarJS-jQuery', function(){});  amznJQ.available('finderFitsJS', function(){});  amznJQ.available('twister', function(){});  amznJQ.available('swfjs', function(){});window.AmazonPopoverImages = {  snake: 'http://g-ecx.images-amazon.com/images/G/01/javascripts/lib/popover/images/snake._V265110081_.gif',  btnClose: 'http://g-ecx.images-amazon.com/images/G/01/javascripts/lib/popover/images/btn_close._V265110085_.gif',  closeTan: 'http://g-ecx.images-amazon.com/images/G/01/nav2/images/close-tan-sm._V46903531_.gif',  closeTanDown: 'http://g-ecx.images-amazon.com/images/G/01/nav2/images/close-tan-sm-dn._V46881222_.gif',  loadingBar: 'http://g-ecx.images-amazon.com/imag...ver/images/loading-bar-small._V236365259_.gif',  pixel: 'http://g-ecx.images-amazon.com/images/G/01/icons/blank-pixel._V42753713_.gif'};var container = document.createElement("DIV");container.id = "ap_container";if (document.body.childNodes.length) {    document.body.insertBefore(container, document.body.childNodes[0]);} else {    document.body.appendChild(container);}    (function() {        var s = document.createElement('script');        s.setAttribute('src', 'http://z-ecx.images-amazon.com/imag...nJQ/amazonJQ-3991943911.js._V209954121_.js');        document.getElementsByTagName('head')[0].appendChild(s);     })();        amznJQ.addLogical('navbarCSSUSSA185', []);    amznJQ.addLogical('navbarJS-jQuery', ["http://z-ecx.images-amazon.com/imag...avbarJS-jQuery-navbarJQ-48403._V212501460_.js"]);    amznJQ.addLogical('search-js-autocomplete', ["http://z-ecx.images-amazon.com/imag...tocomplete-autocomplete-12571._V210988735_.js"]);    amznJQ.addLogical('amazonShoveler', ["http://z-ecx.images-amazon.com/imag...Shoveler-amazonShoveler-19942._V209763292_.js"]);    amznJQ.addLogical('CustomerPopover', ["http://z-ecx.images-amazon.com/imag...ustomer-popover/script-13-min._V224617671_.js"]);    amznJQ.addLogical('popover', []);    amznJQ.addLogical('dpCSS', []);    amznJQ.addLogical('bxgyCSS', []);    amznJQ.addLogical('simCSS', []);    amznJQ.addLogical('condProbCSS', []);    amznJQ.addLogical('ciuAnnotations', []);    amznJQ.addLogical('share-with-friends-css', []);    amznJQ.addLogical('share-with-friends-js', ["http://z-ecx.images-amazon.com/imag...e-with-friends-js-share-12111._V216471709_.js"]);    amznJQ.addLogical('discussionsCSS', []);  var viewerType = "";  var fetchedImages = {};  var imgThumbArr = [];  var imgThumbMarkerArr = [];  var zoomLevel = 0;  var zoomFetches = {};  var NUMZOOMLEVELS = 5;  var zoomViewerHTML = "";  var numberToPreload = 8;  var preloadCount = 0;  var arrayindex = 0;  var zoomimages=0;  var tszoom=0;  var spinPreloader = [];  var currentSpinFrameNum = 0;  var totalNumSpinFrames = 0;function viewerZoomIn(){  if(viewerType == "s7") {    tszoom.zoomIn();  } else if (viewerType == "amz") {    DynAPI.view.zoomIn();  }   setZoomButtons();}function viewerZoomOut(){  if(viewerType == "s7") {    tszoom.zoomOut();  } else if (viewerType == "amz") {    DynAPI.view.zoomOut();  }   setZoomButtons();}function viewerReset(){  if(viewerType == "s7") {    tszoom.reset();  } else if (viewerType == "amz") {    DynAPI.view.reset();  }  setZoomButtons(1); }function viewerShowZoomImage(url, width, height, version, amzZoomViewerType, scaleLevels) {  if(viewerType == "s7") {    tszoom.setImage(url,true,width,height);  } else if (viewerType == "amz") {    DynAPI.view.setZoomImage(url + ".",width,height,version,amzZoomViewerType,scaleLevels);  }  setZoomButtons(1); }function zoomFetchImage(id, image){  // This method fetches the six (three on/off) buttons so that they can be   // changed dynamically. The image index are 0/1 -- Zoom+ : on/off, 2/3 -- Zoom- : on/off  // 4/5 --  Reset : on/off  zoomFetches[id] = {};  zoomFetches[id].image = image;  // Attempt to preload the button images  var imagePreloader = new Image();  imagePreloader.src = zoomFetches[id].image;}function setZoomButtons(reset){  if(viewerType == "s7") {    if (tszoom.visible != 0) {      if( document.getElementById('zoomIn') &&          document.getElementById('zoomOut') &&          document.getElementById('reset') ) {        if (tszoom.zoomi.curZoomPower == 0 || reset) {          document.getElementById('zoomIn').src  = zoomFetches["zoominon"].image;          document.getElementById('zoomOut').src = zoomFetches["zoomoutoff"].image;          document.getElementById('reset').src   = zoomFetches["resetoff"].image;        } else if (tszoom.zoomi.curZoomPower >= tszoom.zoomi.max_zoom) {          document.getElementById('zoomIn').src  = zoomFetches["zoominoff"].image;          document.getElementById('zoomOut').src = zoomFetches["zoomouton"].image;          document.getElementById('reset').src   = zoomFetches["reseton"].image;        } else {          document.getElementById('zoomIn').src  = zoomFetches["zoominon"].image;          document.getElementById('zoomOut').src = zoomFetches["zoomouton"].image;          document.getElementById('reset').src   = zoomFetches["reseton"].image;        }      }    }  } else if (viewerType == "amz") {      if( document.getElementById('zoomIn') &&          document.getElementById('zoomOut') &&          document.getElementById('reset') ) {var zoomLevel = DynAPI.view.getZoomLevel();        if (zoomLevel == -1 || reset) {          document.getElementById('zoomIn').src  = zoomFetches["zoominon"].image;          document.getElementById('zoomOut').src = zoomFetches["zoomoutoff"].image;          document.getElementById('reset').src   = zoomFetches["resetoff"].image;        } else if (zoomLevel == 1) {          document.getElementById('zoomIn').src  = zoomFetches["zoominoff"].image;          document.getElementById('zoomOut').src = zoomFetches["zoomouton"].image;          document.getElementById('reset').src   = zoomFetches["reseton"].image;        } else {          document.getElementById('zoomIn').src  = zoomFetches["zoominon"].image;          document.getElementById('zoomOut').src = zoomFetches["zoomouton"].image;          document.getElementById('reset').src   = zoomFetches["reseton"].image;        }      }        }}function zoomButtonsOff(){  if( document.getElementById('zoomIn') &&      document.getElementById('zoomOut') &&      document.getElementById('reset') ) {    document.getElementById('zoomIn').src  = zoomFetches["zoominoff"].image;    document.getElementById('zoomOut').src = zoomFetches["zoomoutoff"].image;    document.getElementById('reset').src   = zoomFetches["resetoff"].image;  }}function fetchImage( id, image, markerID) {    fetchedImages[id] = {};   fetchedImages[id].image = image;   imgThumbArr[arrayindex] = id;   imgThumbMarkerArr[arrayindex] = markerID;   arrayindex++;   if(preloadCount < numberToPreload)    {     var imagePreloader = new Image();     imagePreloader.src = image;     preloadCount++;   }}var allPreloaded = 0;function showZoomViewer(){    spinStop();    document.getElementById('imageViewerDiv').innerHTML = '<div width="0" height="0">';    document.getElementById('imageViewerDiv').style.width = 0;    document.getElementById('imageViewerDiv').style.height = 0;    document.getElementById('imageViewerDiv').style.visibility = "hidden";    document.getElementById('zoomTextDiv').innerHTML = ' ';    document.getElementById('zoomButtonsDiv').innerHTML = zoomButtons;    if(viewerType == "s7") {      document.getElementById('tsapi').style.visibility = "visible";      document.getElementById('tsapi').style.width = 500;      document.getElementById('tsapi').style.height = 500;      tszoom.setVisible(1);      tszoom.setWidth(500);      tszoom.setHeight(500);    } else if (viewerType == "amz") {      document.getElementById('zoomViewerDiv').style.visibility = "visible";      document.getElementById('zoomViewerDiv').style.width = 500;      document.getElementById('zoomViewerDiv').style.height = 500;      DynAPI.view.show();    }}function hideZoomViewerDiv() {    if(viewerType == "s7") {      if(tszoom) {        tszoom.setVisible(0);        tszoom.setWidth(0);        tszoom.setHeight(0);        document.getElementById('tsapi').style.visibility = "hidden";        document.getElementById('tsapi').style.width = 0;        document.getElementById('tsapi').style.height = 0;      }    } else if (viewerType == "amz") {      if(window.DynAPI && DynAPI.view) {  	DynAPI.view.hide();        document.getElementById('zoomViewerDiv').style.visibility = "hidden";        document.getElementById('zoomViewerDiv').style.width = 0;        document.getElementById('zoomViewerDiv').style.height = 0;      }    }    if(document.getElementById('zoomTextDiv')) {document.getElementById('zoomTextDiv').innerHTML = '';    }    if(document.getElementById('zoomButtonsDiv')) {document.getElementById('zoomButtonsDiv').innerHTML = '';    }}function showImage( id ){    spinStop();    hideZoomViewerDiv();    showImageViewer( id )}function showImageViewerDiv(){    document.getElementById('imageViewerDiv').style.width = 500;    document.getElementById('imageViewerDiv').style.height = 500;    document.getElementById('imageViewerDiv').style.visibility = "visible";    document.getElementById('imageViewerDiv').innerHTML = '<img src="" id="prodImage" />';}function showImageViewer( id ){    spinStop();    showImageViewerDiv();    if(document.getElementById('prodImage')) {        document.getElementById('prodImage').src = fetchedImages[id].image;    }    for ( elementID in fetchedImages )    {      if ( !allPreloaded )      {        var imagePreloader = new Image();        imagePreloader.src = fetchedImages[elementID].image;      }    }    allPreloaded = 1;}function setImageBorder(id, markerID) {   if(document.getElementById)    {for (var i=0; i < imgThumbArr.length; i++ )        {           if (document.getElementById(imgThumbArr_))           {     document.getElementById(imgThumbArr).className = 'image';           }}for (var i=0; i < imgThumbMarkerArr.length; i++ )        {           if (document.getElementById(imgThumbMarkerArr))           {     document.getElementById(imgThumbMarkerArr).src = '';           }}document.getElementById(id).className = 'imgborderon';if(markerID) {    document.getElementById(markerID).src = '';}     }    else if (document.layers)   {        for (var i=0; i < imgThumbArr.length; i++ )        {  if (document.imgThumbArr)          {            document.imgThumbArr.className = 'image';  }}        for (var i=0; i < imgThumbMarkerArr.length; i++ )        {  if (document.imgThumbMarkerArr)          {            document.imgThumbMarkerArr.src = '';  }}document.id.className = 'imgborderon';if(markerID) {    document.markerID.src = '';}   }   else  {        for (var i=0; i < imgThumbArr.length; i++ )        {          if (document.all.imgThumbArr)          {    document.all.imgThumbArr.className = 'image';          }}        for (var i=0; i < imgThumbMarkerArr.length; i++ )        {          if (document.all.imgThumbMarkerArr)          {    document.all.imgThumbMarkerArr.src = '';          }} 	document.all.id.className = 'imgborderon';if(markerID) {    document.all.markerID.src = '';}  }}var currentSpinFrameNum = 0;var totalNumSpinFrames = 16;function spinLeft(){    if(document.getElementById('imageViewerDiv')) {currentSpinFrameNum = ((currentSpinFrameNum - 1) + totalNumSpinFrames) % totalNumSpinFrames;if(document.getElementById('prodImage')) {    document.getElementById('prodImage').src = spinPreloader[currentSpinFrameNum].src;        }    }}function spinRight(){    if(document.getElementById('imageViewerDiv')) {currentSpinFrameNum = (currentSpinFrameNum + 1) % totalNumSpinFrames;if(document.getElementById('prodImage')) {            document.getElementById('prodImage').src = spinPreloader[currentSpinFrameNum].src;        }    }}var playSpin = 0;      //1=Spin is playing, 0=Not playingvar playSpinInit = 0;var spinDelay = 100;   //Delay between frames in msfunction toggleSpinPlay(){    if(!playSpinInit) {playSpinInit = 1;        setTimeout("spinPlayHandler()", spinDelay);    }        playSpin = !playSpin;    setPlayPauseButton();}function setPlayPauseButton(){    if(document.getElementById('spinPlayPauseButton')) {if(playSpin) {    document.getElementById('spinPlayPauseButton').src = "";} else {    document.getElementById('spinPlayPauseButton').src = "";}    }}// Force spin playing to stopfunction spinStop(){    playSpin = 0;    setPlayPauseButton();}function spinPlayHandler(){    setTimeout("spinPlayHandler()", spinDelay);    if(document.getElementById('spinSpeed')) {        document.getElementById('spinSpeed').innerHTML = spinDelay + "ms";    }    if(playSpin) {        spinRight();    }}function showSpinControls() {    var spinLeftRightText = '';    var spinButtons = '<a href="" onclick="spinStop(); spinLeft(); return false;"><img src="" border="0" vspace="5" alt="">' + '<a href="" onclick="javascript:toggleSpinPlay(); return false;"><img id="spinPlayPauseButton" src="" border="0" vspace="5" alt="">' +'<a href="" onclick="spinStop(); spinRight(); return false;"><img src="" border="0" vspace="5" alt="">';    document.getElementById('zoomTextDiv').innerHTML = spinLeftRightText;    document.getElementById('zoomButtonsDiv').innerHTML = spinButtons;}// Handle a click on the spin image, move it left or right one framefunction handleSpinClick( obj, evt ){    // initializing variablesvar isMac = navigator.userAgent.indexOf("Mac") != -1;    var browser = navigator.userAgent.toLowerCase();    var xCoord;    var yCoord;          if(evt.offsetX)  xCoord = evt.offsetX + ((isMac) ? document.body.scrollLeft : 0);    else if(evt.layerX) xCoord = evt.layerX - obj.x;    if(evt.offsetY) yCoord = evt.offsetY + ((isMac) ? document.body.scrollTop  : 0);    else if(evt.layerY) yCoord = evt.layerY - obj.y;    xCoord = (browser.indexOf("ie") + 1)?evt.x:evt.layerX;    yCoord = (browser.indexOf("ie") + 1)?evt.y:evt.layerY;    var imgWidth = 0;    var imgHeight = 0;    if(document.getElementById('prodImage')) {imgWidth = document.getElementById('prodImage').width;imgHeight = document.getElementById('prodImage').height;    }    if(imgWidth > 0 && imgHeight > 0) {if(xCoord > imgWidth / 2) {    spinRight();} else {    spinLeft();}    }}// Handle a mouse drag on the spin image, moving the image left or right with the mouse// Need to create drag functionality using down, up, and move functionsvar spinStartX = 0;var spinStartY = 0;var spinDragOn = 0;var spinDragUsed = 0;function handleSpinDown( obj, evt ){    spinDragUsed = 0;    // Stop spin and do handle drag when spin is playing, but do not handle click, so pretent we dragged    if(playSpin) {spinStop();spinDragUsed = 1;    }    // initializing variables    var isMac = navigator.userAgent.indexOf("Mac") != -1;    var browser = navigator.userAgent.toLowerCase();    var xCoord;    var yCoord;          if(evt.offsetX)  xCoord = evt.offsetX + ((isMac) ? document.body.scrollLeft : 0);    else if(evt.layerX) xCoord = evt.layerX - obj.x;    if(evt.offsetY) yCoord = evt.offsetY + ((isMac) ? document.body.scrollTop  : 0);    else if(evt.layerY) yCoord = evt.layerY - obj.y;    xCoord = (browser.indexOf("ie") + 1)?evt.x:evt.layerX;    yCoord = (browser.indexOf("ie") + 1)?evt.y:evt.layerY;    spinStartX = xCoord;    spinStartY = yCoord;    spinDragOn = 1;}function handleSpinUp( obj, evt, onmouseout ){    spinDragOn = 0;    // If user clicked down and up but never dragged, signal a mouse click instead of a drag    if(!spinDragUsed && !onmouseout) {handleSpinClick(obj, evt);    }}function handleSpinMove( obj, evt ){    if(!spinDragOn) {return;    }    // initializing variables    var isMac = navigator.userAgent.indexOf("Mac") != -1;    var browser = navigator.userAgent.toLowerCase();    var xCoord;    var yCoord;          if(evt.offsetX)  xCoord = evt.offsetX + ((isMac) ? document.body.scrollLeft : 0);    else if(evt.layerX) xCoord = evt.layerX - obj.x;    if(evt.offsetY) yCoord = evt.offsetY + ((isMac) ? document.body.scrollTop  : 0);    else if(evt.layerY) yCoord = evt.layerY - obj.y;    xCoord = (browser.indexOf("ie") + 1)?evt.x:evt.layerX;    yCoord = (browser.indexOf("ie") + 1)?evt.y:evt.layerY;    var xDiff = xCoord - spinStartX;    var yDiff = yCoord - spinStartY;    if(xDiff < -10) {spinLeft(); spinStartX = xCoord;spinStartY = yCoord;spinDragUsed = 1;    } else if(xDiff > 10) {spinRight();spinStartX = xCoord;spinStartY = yCoord;spinDragUsed = 1;    }}// Show the given rich media Spin URL that has numFrames framesfunction showSpinView( url, numFrames ) {    spinStop();    //Reset current spin frame number to the first frame and set numFrames global    currentSpinFrameNum = 0;    totalNumSpinFrames = numFrames;    spinPreloader = [];    // Calculate spin delay based on total number of frames, total rotation to go around once    var totalRotationTime = 2000;    spinDelay = totalRotationTime / totalNumSpinFrames;    // Hide zoom viewer and show image viewer    hideZoomViewerDiv();    showImageViewerDiv();    //Add images to the preloader    if(document.images) {      for(i = 0; i < totalNumSpinFrames; i++) {        spinPreloader = new Image();        spinPreloader.src = url + "+d=_SCR(0," + i + ",0,500)_+e.jpg";      }    }        // Also set the current image to show        spinURL = url + "+d=_SCR(0," + currentSpinFrameNum + ",0,500)_+e.jpg";    if(document.getElementById('imageViewerDiv')) {document.getElementById('imageViewerDiv').innerHTML =     "<div width='350' height='350' style='text-align:center;display:table-cell; vertical-align:middle;'><img onmousedown='handleSpinDown(this, event); return false;' " +    "onmouseout='handleSpinUp(this, event, true);' onmouseup='handleSpinUp(this, event)' onmousemove='handleSpinMove(this, event); return false;' " +    "style='cursor: pointer; position:relative; vertical-align:middle;' src='" + spinURL + "' id='prodImage' />";    }    showSpinControls();}zoomFetchImage("zoominoff","http://g-ecx.images-amazon.com/images/G/01/richmedia/zoom/buttons/zoom-in-off._V32110213_.gif");zoomFetchImage("zoomoutoff","http://g-ecx.images-amazon.com/images/G/01/richmedia/zoom/buttons/zoom-out-off._V32110214_.gif");zoomFetchImage("resetoff","http://g-ecx.images-amazon.com/images/G/01/richmedia/zoom/buttons/zoom-reset-off._V33069782_.gif");







var closeTagLink = '<a href="javascript:window.close();"><img src="http://g-ecx.images-amazon.com/imag...close-window-sand-transparent._V33491012_.gif" width="95" vspace="5" alt="Close window" hspace="0" align="middle" height="20" border="0" />';        document.write(closeTagLink);      
	

		
			
		

		
	






*Paderno World Cuisine Trussing Needle, Stainless Steel*







      var imageViewerTagDiv = '<div id="imageViewerDiv"><img src="http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/11AG+6TwiaL._SS500_.jpg" id="prodImage" />
';      document.write(imageViewerTagDiv);      									






 

<!--      document.write('<a href="javascript:window.close();"><span class="small">Close Window')//-->

Close Window
AMZNJQFINAL_


----------



## rdknb (May 30, 2010)

hmmm Been waiting to get the answer, it is one thing to ask and it is fun, but to wait  day?


----------



## meateater (May 30, 2010)

Yes it is a lard needle, used to thread small slivers of bacon, ham or lard through pieces of meat. I hope to break in in tomorrow.


----------



## meateater (May 30, 2010)

Que-ball said:


> I'll be the first to commit to a guess, though several have hinted at it.  Looks like a larding needle.  Definitely would be a torture device for Miss Piggy.  Is there a part missing though?
> 
> I've never used one, but it seems there should be a rod to hold the lard in place as you stab it into your roast, then keep it in the roast as you remove your needle.  I could be wrong, though.  The serrations on the toothy thing could be designed to let the lard slide one way but not the other.  But if that's the case, once you stab Miss Piggy in her jiggly parts to cut a piece of lard, how would you pull it out?


You grab the lard with the serrated part and push the point through the meat out the other side and release.


----------



## bayouchilehead (May 30, 2010)

meateater said:


> Yes it is a lard needle, used to thread small slivers of bacon, ham or lard through pieces of meat. I hope to break in in tomorrow.


When you do, please include some pics of how it is used, so those of us that haven't used one will have an idea of what was described.


----------



## fftwarren (May 30, 2010)

yep yall was right, I gotta get me one of those. that would work great when cooking venison.


----------



## meateater (May 30, 2010)

Ok here is a wiki I made with pics. I also have a link where to get one.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/lard-needle

http://www.efooddepot.com/products/rpi_group/20098/lard_needle_(stainless_steel).html


----------



## bayouchilehead (May 30, 2010)

You were right, I want one. Going to order it.


----------



## que-ball (May 30, 2010)

Thanks for the wiki, meateater.  Looks like I was wrong about using it to cut the piece of lard from something like a discarded fat cap from a boston butt.  I'll probably be getting one too.


----------



## meateater (May 30, 2010)

I'll get some qview tomorrow, kinda anxious myself.


----------



## meateater (May 31, 2010)

Heres some beef csr's that I threaded, they weren't the best cut of meat, lots of gristle. The good parts that I threaded were very moist, I really didnt notice any additional flavor but not bad for a first try. I will be experimenting with this tool.


----------

